# Tapatalk App No Longer Supported



## Administrator

Moving forward, Tapatalk will no longer be available on talkcockatiels.com

PetGuide.com has made available for your download the PetGuide App, available to Apple and Android Phones and Tablets. It’s available as a free or paid version. You can find it by searching “PetGuide” in the app store or by clicking here: www.PetGuide.com/mobile/ 

The functionality of the free vs. paid app is the same; however, the major difference between the two is the presence of the advertisements, or absence thereof, respectively.

For users who access the forum using a mobile browser, you will not be prompted to download the app every time you access the forum. The prompt is cookie-based and will only happen once every 30 days, unless you delete all the cookies off your mobile device or use the browser’s incognito mode.


----------



## Seven11

This forum was the only reason j paid for tapatalk. :/ oh well.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjknight93

Yeah I bought tapatalk for only this and one other forum. It's only 3 bucks but.


----------



## xNx

Very disappointed about this...


----------



## Haimovfids

That's too bad


----------



## bjknight93

Is there any reason why we can't keep tapatalk active? The forum is very inactive lately and a lot of the active members frequently use tapatalk. No one wants to use more data/space to add another forum app to their phone. I see this decision causing even MORE inactivity on the forum. 

Considering how decreased the activity is lately, surely you'd realize this probably isn't a good move to help the forum.

I only see it benefiting petguide.com.


----------



## ollieandme

I'm waiting for PetGuide to be available on Android.
And i personally don't think the forum is inactive at all! Apart from a couple of members being away with no wifi, it's pretty much the same actually


----------



## xNx

ollieandme said:


> I'm waiting for PetGuide to be available on Android.
> And i personally don't think the forum is inactive at all! Apart from a couple of members being away with no wifi, it's pretty much the same actually


No the forum is very quite at the moment, when I joined last year I used to see about 300 'new posts' everyday, nowadays I'm lucky to see 100.


----------



## bjknight93

Ollieandme...you were not here when it was active. We lost a lot of members and became less active about 9 months ago or so. The forum has a different vibe now, there are inactive staff, and we used to have members who were much more helpful. Also, members who have been long term active are not nearly as safe and helpful with their answers now. All good things must end, I suppose.

I don't think taking away tapatalk will help the decline of this forum.


----------



## ollieandme

oh ok sorry.
that must be disappointing for you older members to see that happen. though unfortunately people move on


----------



## roxy culver

This is actually good for me...I didn't get tapatalk because it cost money. If petguide.com is free, all the better! 

The forum may not be as active as it used to be but that doesn't mean it can't be more active in the future!


----------



## MeanneyFids

the forum is still very active. every summer it does slow down a bit, that's normal. most of our members are from the northern hemisphere, so the summer months are going to see more people absent for a bit. people have lives and often are busier during the warmer months. i've been here longer than you, bjknight, and i've seen this same pattern every single year. it's unfair to blame the inactivity on a change like this. Yung knows what he is doing and has done a great job so far. He's behind the scenes a lot, but he's done very well so far. We should trust his decisions


----------



## bjknight93

Oh I'm not blaming the inactivity ON this, I just don't see it helping things. And, even in non-summer months, I've seen a noticeable decline in forum activity.


----------



## enigma731

ollieandme said:


> oh ok sorry.
> that must be disappointing for you older members to see that happen. though unfortunately people move on


It is. There's a reason a bunch of us resigned from staff.


----------



## roxy culver

Well the petguide site seems pretty easy to use and download.

To be honest, I accept new member requests everyday and the numbers haven't dropped for new members. Yes older members have stopped coming on but to be honest thats part of the cycle. When I first joined, we had a lot of long time members leave the forum. It happens in a cycle and I suspect it will continue to happen.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ollieandme

I downloaded it  it's really good albeit a tad slow!


----------



## moonchild

Can I just ask why? Was it costing TC anything to be accessible via Tapatalk? I just downloaded the app myself, though mostly for another forum (that loads horribly on my phone). I just don't see the point of taking away something that some members were using. Why can't it work with both Tapatalk and PetGuide?


----------



## bobobubu

I paid for TapaTalk, which is an excellent app, and I won't be paying again for another app. Most likely the free version is rid with adverts. 
I don't want to be disrespectful or offend anyone but this kind of decisions are always money-based and not in the interest of the users. This is really disappointing.
This morning TapaTalk was still working, I guess when it stops I will just use the pc.


----------



## Seven11

Incase anyone is wondering......petguide is set up like tapatalk once you log on......just with ads in the free version.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vickitiel

Phew, I was thinking about buying the old app but I'm glad I didn't. Definitely would like to try this one.


----------



## urbandecayno5

I downloaded petguide and deleted it 5 minutes later:lol:


----------



## moonchild

You know, the TC site works just fine in my iPhone's browser. And it's cool because you can see people's signatures, etc. when viewing the regular site as opposed to viewing it through an app. Just saying.


----------



## ollieandme

yes i deleted petguide since it's too slow. i just use TC in my browser now


----------



## xNx

This is annoying since it makes it a PITA to check forum replies when at school/college/work


----------



## roxy culver

I guess it depends on the phone you have? Because on my S3 its definitely not slow (unless I have anything less than 3G) and its been loading everything really nicely.


----------



## MeanneyFids

well, if you all want slow, those of you with 3DS WIFI, or DSi WIFI, try that and compare.


----------



## ollieandme

yes meanneyfids, that WIFI stuff is shocking slow!!


----------



## enigma731

MeanneyFids said:


> well, if you all want slow, those of you with 3DS WIFI, or DSi WIFI, try that and compare.


Well, since you know firsthand how frustrating it is to have the site run slowly, I'm sure you can understand why we're upset having to trade a quick app for a slow one.


----------



## MeanneyFids

nah, i'm saying that maybe we should be grateful for a FREE one, where some members would not have wanted to pay for another app. this one obviously is not slow for everyone. and maybe instead of complaining, we can be grateful to the admin for getting something that will work for EVERYONE, not just people who want to pay for the other app 

after all, you can all be stuck using something much SLOWER


----------



## enigma731

I don't need to be told how I should feel, thanks.  While it's great to have an app that works for everyone, I still don't see an explanation as to why we can't have both? That's all I really want, is some information about why this decision benefits the forum and why something that people have previously spent money on is being taken away...


----------



## roxy culver

This was a decision made by the forum owner. I have asked him for a reason and i will let you guys know when i hear something back. For now im closing thid thread until i know more.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roxy culver

So I talked to Yung and from what he explained to me, tapatalk was a generic app while petguide is a specialized for animal specific forums, which is what led him to make the switch. I really am sorry for the inconvience it has caused guys.


----------

